# Hava's Theater/Flex room



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone. First let me say what a great resource this site is. Thanks to everyone who contributes! 

Wow this home theater stuff is very overwhelming

. 
I am building a new house and plan to have a theater room/flex family room (15'6" x 15'2"). I am attaching a copy of the blue prints with the layout of the room. Room will be used mainly at night but some use on the weekends during the day. I will do my best to control the light from the windows with curtains but I doubt I will be able to block it all out.
I was hoping to get some advise.....

1. What ceiling mounted projector would you recommend on a $2000 budget? Light from the windows will be an issue.

2. What screen would you recommend based on this setup? I am open to making it myself.

3. I illustrated my speaker placement and in-wall speakers that I am using. What would you change about each?
center - Polk LCiC
front L & R - Polk LC265i
Surrounds L & R - Polk TC65i
Surrounds Rear - Polk TC60i

I know in-walls are not the best choice but this room will also be used for other purposed so the wifey is insisting on them. :innocent:

Thank you in advance for any advice!!!


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

looks like a good room. However, your situation is not appropriate for a 7.1 speaker setup. save some money and use 5.1 with the in-wall speakers.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

havasusun said:


> I will do my best to control the light from the windows with curtains but I doubt I will be able to block it all out.


Here is a solution to block your windows ...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/9610-blocking-out-window.html



> 2. What screen would you recommend based on this setup? I am open to making it myself.


I don't use a projector, but here is a calculator for the screen size http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html



> I know in-walls are not the best choice but this room will also be used for other purposed so the wifey is insisting on them. :innocent:


You're right, but what can you do ...maybe in the future you can upgrade.


----------



## havasusun (Jan 4, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Here is a solution to block your windows ...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/9610-blocking-out-window.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the information!


----------

